# increase wire length of headphones



## ayush000 (May 6, 2011)

i just bought wired sennheiser HD408 headphones with 3.5mm port but the cable is just short while connecting to PC. is there any way to increase the wire length by small amount?


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

there is only one way to increase the length of your headphone wire,you have to cut the wires and connect with bigger wires .if you cant do this then you have to buy bigger wire headphone.


----------



## spm (May 7, 2011)

i dont know if you can buy a extender for headphone cables. but try to make one.
its really easy. i had one which i used with my old headphones (hd 222). just get a 3.5mm socket and connect it to a 3.5 mm stereo pin using the wire length u want to add. and then use it as an extender.
It just involves basic soldering.


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

You will need something like this

If you know soldering then you can assemble one at a cheap rate.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 7, 2011)

U can search for male-female 3.5mm extender sockets in your local market. Don't expect branded goodies, you'll only find chinese/taiwanese made...no need for soldering


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2011)

Try finding something like this:-

Link
*
Indian link**shopping.rediff.com/product/belkin-3.5mm-extension-cable-male-to-female-ipad/10513461


----------



## ayush000 (May 8, 2011)

thanks for suggestions..
well i don't know soldering & extenders are pricey. Although i worked my way out by inverting the cabinet(back in front).. yeah i should've tried it first but it was messy at rear..


----------



## spm (May 9, 2011)

ayush000 said:


> thanks for suggestions..
> well i don't know soldering & extenders are pricey. Although i worked my way out by inverting the cabinet(back in front).. yeah i should've tried it first but it was messy at rear..



thats one simple and increbile solution u got


----------

